# Introducing Ted



## Claireh1039

Good morning,

Been reading this forum and picking up tips for the last few weeks. I've now had my 12 week old F2 pup, Ted, for nearly a week. He is settling well 

I'll try and attach a photo.


----------



## fairlie

Ted is the perfect name for that cutest of all puppies ever. I bet you cannot walk many steps before someone wants to cuddle him. Welcome.


----------



## 2ndhandgal

Gorgeous pup 

Look forward to seeing more photos as he grows up


----------



## Marzi

Cuddly, curly, fleecy, fluffy boy... He looks a bit like Aly's Lucy, I wonder if they are from the same litter?
Do tell us more about your boy.


----------



## Claireh1039

Thank you for the warm welcome.

Ted is from a lovely breeder near Nantwich. I had quite a journey to collect him as I am in Ilkley.

He was already crate trained and has done well at night, the first couple of nights he cried for just over half an hour, last night for less than five minutes then he has slept through until six. I was quite pleased at this. He has pooed and weed each night. I'm not sure if this is because I have newspaper down in half his crate?

He is fed on Natures menu and kibble but I've struggled to get him to eat any kibble. He was losing weight so his breeder told me to give him extra wet food till he settles more. 

He can sit on command and is such a sweetie, a really placid, laid back little fella who obviously still has his crazy, bitey moments. Already I would hate to be without him. I'm sure that I will have lots of questions as this is my first puppy though I did grow up with a Labrador.


----------



## 2ndhandgal

Sounds like you are doing really well 

As he is still only a baby he might need a break in the night for the loo. The other thing is to make sure when he goes out last thing at night you stay out until he actually does something and empties out.


----------



## bearthecockapoo

Congrats! What a cutie!

We found sectioning off a smaller area of the crate was helpful with the accidents, because he wouldn't want to go where he was sleeping. We sectioned off an area just big enough for him to lie down and turn around, without any extra room for him to use as a bathroom.


----------



## Lindor

Such a fluffy little guy. Welcome to you and your Teddy bear.


----------



## Claireh1039

Thank you, may try sectioning off crate or just covering whole of base with his bedding? 
We have started short walks yesterday on a puppy collar and lead  He is loving all the different smells and already met lots of people while out and about! Wondered if a puppy harness might be better while he is small. Can anyone recommend one?
Thank you x


----------

